# Penn jigmaster casting



## holland (Apr 25, 2009)

I can pick up a couple of jig master 500's cheap but they seem a little big for casting. can anyone tell me how these are for fishing from the sand thanks


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

There are those that use them, although I've never been able to control mine and I think I have a pretty good thumb. You can static mag it as long as it has the metal spool (some aren't metal), this makes it more controllable, but still not great in my experience.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

sgtholland: A jigmaster makes a pretty good casting reel if it's static magged with an ALLUMINUM (black) spool. It IS heavier than most, and a little large, but if you want a lot of line capacity, it's a great reel, especially for the price. I wouldn't pay much more than $30-$35 for one in really good shape, and that's for a US made model. Forget the Chinese made models! If you decide to get them, I'll mag them for you for free. Just make sure they have the alluminum spools. Also, I wouldn't use less than 25 lb test mono on them to avoid the line catching between the side rings and the spool. You can go 20 lb test if you don't fill it to capacity. The alluminum spools run about $25 each if you have to buy them, so that may affect your decision as well. PM me for any further info. I posted a thread on here about magging a jigmaster if you want to try it yourself. Larry


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Larry, what size magnet do you use? I put three small magnets in mine and it's still a little too fast. That said, I was prob only using 15 lb test.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> Larry, what size magnet do you use? I put three small magnets in mine and it's still a little too fast. That said, I was prob only using 15 lb test.


1/4" X 1/10" magnets, two per stack, alternating polarity, three stacks, on 3/8" washers. (six magnets total) See here: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=56847

This way...you can remove magnets as your skill increases.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Gotcha. That's a good amount more magnet than I used. That explains it.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Im working on some older penn jigmasters and surfmasters right now. The 500's are pretty big reels but usable. Im downsizing mine to be the size of the 501's. Im downsizing the surfmaster 200's to the 150 and 100 sizes.

All you need is the aluminum spool, stand, and frame posts for a 501 and swap them on the 500. You could keep the metal spool some come with but the aluminum is lighter and closes the gap better to the frame in my opinion. The key is finding the 500 reel cheap so you can spend your money on the conversion parts and other upgrades. You may want to put in some HT-100 drag washers and new handle for example. Also, you could swap out the frame posts with bars to strengthen the frame. Im working on some custom frame supports right now. For magging, static seems to be the most popular. 1/4" x 1/16" rare earth magnets. Can use magnet cups glued to the side plate around the clicker to hold the mags. You want to make sure you have two different mag positions with reverse polarity. One + and one -. You can stack extra mags on top to get as close to the spool as you want. In addition to this, Im also working on an adjustable knob mag for these reels. There are conversion kits out there you can buy also. They cost more then the reel. Finding "reels for parts" helps save on money.

If you can, before you buy the reels, open the reel up and check it out. Take the handle off and check to see if the gear sleeve is buggered up/rounded off. Just to make sure you wont have to replace a bunch of parts to get it right.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I converted mine to a 501 using a conversion kit. I blew a lot of money on that thing (I bought a new reel on accident on ebay, then bought the conversion kit, then bought magnets) for a reel I never use. I just use it for light headboat fishing now.


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

sgtholland said:


> I can pick up a couple of jig master 500's cheap but they seem a little big for casting. can anyone tell me how these are for fishing from the sand thanks


It's a good reel for surf chuckin with bait and 6 or 8 ozs I have both imported and USA they work fine there not mag'd and as stated don't pay more then 30 bucks. Good Luck


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't know how they throw from the surf, but I like the 500s in general. I have one spooled with 35# Gorilla braid that I cast off the pier for a free-trolley rig. I have it magged like sprtsracer's post directs. I thought about putting in an adjustable mag, but the quick-release sideplate makes adjusting the mags easy enough without the hassle of drilling and tapping the left plate. It throws well on a 12' OM Heavy.

Evan


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

HuskyMD said:


> Gotcha. That's a good amount more magnet than I used. That explains it.


How many mags did you use HMB? I've just static magged a Jigmaster following sprtsracer's advice but as I'm in the UK we operate in metric so the closest size I could get to his recommendation was 6mm by 3mm which are slightly higher so that when I stacked them in twos I found they fouled the spool. I've now reduced them to one per stack and the spool now spins freely however I'm wondering if I'm going to be a bit undermagged - I haven't had a chance to cast the reel yet. It would be helpful to know how what I'm now running compares to what you initially used.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I have 1/4" x 1/16" magnets - 4 of them. However, I don't have the magnet cups, I glued some nuts in there and stuck the magnets to the nuts. I guess this means I don't have the reverse polarity thing going in my favor. In mm that looks like 6 mm width and 1mm tall?

How much difference does alternating polarity make?


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks HMD - that's big help - I didn't use cups either but used the stainless steel washers as Larry suggested. At the moment I'm only running three as opposed to your four but they are twice as tall so they're that bit closer to the spool so maybe they're OK. I'm going to try and test them out next weekend and if their not enough I will stack on top another three 6mm by 2mm or 3mm x 1mm, depending what fits without touching the spool.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a 505 HS that I keep in my surf bag as a backup reel. Loaded with 17 lb mono, I don't have any problems casting it. Bought it new in 1986 and it's served me well as a surf reel, pier reel, and a party boat reel due to it's high retrieve ratio...

Sandcrab


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

marstang50 said:


> Take the handle off and check to see if the gear sleeve is buggered up/rounded off.


This can occur if more than 8lbs of drag is used on the reel. If you want to use more than 8lbs drag you need to fit an after market stainless steel gear sleeve instead of the brass original. These are available from Scott's Bait & Tackle, Mystic Island, NJ for $21.00.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> I have 1/4" x 1/16" magnets - 4 of them. However, I don't have the magnet cups, I glued some nuts in there and stuck the magnets to the nuts. I guess this means I don't have the reverse polarity thing going in my favor. In mm that looks like 6 mm width and 1mm tall?
> 
> How much difference does alternating polarity make?


You can insure the polarity is reversed very easily. Just take the magnet(s) in one stack, gripping hard, and hold it over the adjacent magnet(s). If it is *repelled* by the adjacent magnet, that means the polarity is reversed and therefore in proper orientation. If it is *attracted* to the top of the adjacent magnet(s), turn it upside down before placing it on the nut/washer or whatever you are using. Reverse polarity does make a difference, as you are creating an "eddy current" as the spool rotates through the magnetic field, and this is what applies the braking force. The "eddy current" is stronger with the magnets aligned in reverse polarity.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

snowy said:


> How many mags did you use HMB? I've just static magged a Jigmaster following sprtsracer's advice but as I'm in the UK we operate in metric so the closest size I could get to his recommendation was 6mm by 3mm which are slightly higher so that when I stacked them in twos I found they fouled the spool. I've now reduced them to one per stack and the spool now spins freely however I'm wondering if I'm going to be a bit undermagged - I haven't had a chance to cast the reel yet. It would be helpful to know how what I'm now running compares to what you initially used.


snowy: Here is a link to Lee Valley where I get my magnets. They also have the washers there as well. They are listed in the woodworking section since they are primarily used in cabinet making as magnetic door latches. For the Jigmaster, do not get the cups, as they are too tall. I do use the cups for magging the Penn Squidder, however, since the squidder has more clearance between the endplate and the spool. If you have a problem getting them shipped, let me know and I'll get them and send them to you. I have a couple of friends here now (Husband and Wife team that manage Castle Combe racetrack), and I can send it over by them if need be. I think they are heading back home over the pond on March 16 or 17.

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=32065&cat=1,42363,42348&ap=1


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

sprtsracer said:


> You can insure the polarity is reversed very easily. Just take the magnet(s) in one stack, gripping hard, and hold it over the adjacent magnet(s). If it is *repelled* by the adjacent magnet, that means the polarity is reversed and therefore in proper orientation. If it is *attracted* to the top of the adjacent magnet(s), turn it upside down before placing it on the nut/washer or whatever you are using. Reverse polarity does make a difference, as you are creating an "eddy current" as the spool rotates through the magnetic field, and this is what applies the braking force. The "eddy current" is stronger with the magnets aligned in reverse polarity.


I was thinking that they were reverse polarity when I put them in. But it's been a few years. Will either side of a magnet stick to a metal nut though? I was thinking only one side would stick, which made me think I must not have the reverse polarity.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

sprtsracer said:


> snowy: Here is a link to Lee Valley where I get my magnets. They also have the washers there as well. They are listed in the woodworking section since they are primarily used in cabinet making as magnetic door latches. For the Jigmaster, do not get the cups, as they are too tall. I do use the cups for magging the Penn Squidder, however, since the squidder has more clearance between the endplate and the spool. If you have a problem getting them shipped, let me know and I'll get them and send them to you. I have a couple of friends here now (Husband and Wife team that manage Castle Combe racetrack), and I can send it over by them if need be. I think they are heading back home over the pond on March 16 or 17.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=32065&cat=1,42363,42348&ap=1


Hi Larry - thanks that's really kind of you but I think I'll be OK. This is the UK site I get the magnets from.

http://e-magnetsuk.com/magnets/neodymium_magnets/circular_disc_magnets.aspx

At the moment I'm running three stacks of the 6mm x 3mm arranged in a North/South/North configuration with a single magnet on each stack mounted on a stainless steel washer. Two 6mm x 3mm magnets per stack fouled the spool. I'm hoping this will be enough and if the weather holds will try and test it this weekend. The amount of braking any one individual needs will of course vary depending on their casting technique and what they're actually casting - in my case that will be 5oz plus bait.

If this proves to be insufficient braking power I will add a further 6mm x 2mm magnet to each stack. I've done the math and these will equal 0.195850 inches in height which is fractionally less than the two tenths of an inch you're using. If the washers I'm using are no thicker than what your using this should clear the spool and and deliver a magetic pull of 1.9kg (4lbs 3oz) per stack which should be close to what your setup produces. If they still foul the spool I will have to settle for only adding one 6mm x 1mm magnet per stack.



HuskyMD said:


> I was thinking that they were reverse polarity when I put them in. But it's been a few years. Will either side of a magnet stick to a metal nut though? I was thinking only one side would stick, which made me think I must not have the reverse polarity.


HMD either side of the magnet will stick to the metal.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sorry to resurrect a very old thread, but can someone post a picture of the inside of the reels where you static magged a jigmaster? I'm going to see if I can get mine to where I like casting it. Nevermind, I found an older thread where sportsracer included pics. So it's $4 in parts but $8 shipping from lee valley.... Anyone already have some 1/4 x 1/10" mags they'd sell me and not rip me off on shipping?


----------

